# Brand New - Need advice on a present for my father



## martgifford (Aug 30, 2012)

I do not have a clue about Model Trains.

I race models but not trains.

Its my dad 's 68 birthday soon and I can't afford Mecano No 10 but I know he has loads and loads and loads of trains in the loft. If he was born in 1945 and say he started collecting them in 1979 when I was born. Now I do not have a clue what the 'standard' type of train was then or if a 1945 model train would run on a 1979 track.

Can anyone point me in the right direction of a nice train that I could but either from the 50's 80's or even now that would be a future classic

Or like an awesome book to setup train tracks or anything would be a great idea....

Any advice wlecome


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Is he running trains or only collecting ?What scale?Wich era and/or railway does he favor?Does he prefer steamers or diesels?Both existed in 1945.That would be a good idea to be more precise if you can.Offering train items as a gift is probably one of the toughest thing to do if you don't know anything on the subject.


----------



## martgifford (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought you might say that. I think I better sneak up in the loft to look

I think he has a mix of intercity trains and steamer but I have no idea what scale - i guess horby scale - if that makes sense

hmmmm


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have penpal friend who lives in the United Kingdom who is also fond of model railroading. Perhaps he could answer some of the questions you have. If you like I can send you a private message (PM) with his email address so you can contact him directly.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

There are some great model train shops in Bristol. The one's that I have purchased from, and found to be very excellent in price and service, are:

Modelmania of Bristol
Antics
Al's Hobbies 
Puffin Models

I am sure there might be a few more


----------

